# When did your chi's ears stand up?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got Trigger this past weekend and his ears are floppy...I know there is definitely know guarantee they will stand, but when did yours stand? I really hope that they stand because right now he looks like a baby rottweiler and not a chi! (He's AKC and everything, and I've seen both his parents, he is definitely purebred)...I know I should have a pic to go with this thread but I dunno where my camera cable is!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

If I'm reading your tag line right, Trigger's only 8 weeks old, correct? He's got some time before you need to be overly concerned yet. Is he a long or smooth? How big are the ears in comparison to the head? Are they up at the base at all or completely down? Is there a crease at the fold? What food is he on? Where they up at all before you brought him home and now they are more down because of the change in environment? See, lots and lots of questions go into those ears standing, even the fact that he's teething right now, which can make them go up and down. 

Did you notice that having AKC papers, seeing the parents, and being purebred didn't factor in there at all?  Those help but down ears can happen in purebred Chis just like up ears can happen in a mix. Don't even think about that. No one should assume that because the ears are down (if indeed they never come up, which is not what I'm implying), a dog isn't a purebred Chi. You find that camera cord and get us some pics....I'm dying to see your black and tan boy to start with VBG....then we'll take a good guess on those ears. 

Yeah for the new addition to the family. 

Lisa


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella's were up when I got her at 11 weeks, but they started to do that whole "one falling" thing when they teeth for a while. 

Libby is 8 weeks and even when I saw pics of her at 6 weeks, her ears were up. It's weird how each Chi is different! I wonder what determines it!??


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

With my first his were up when I met him at around 5 or 6 weeks. My new baby's ears are still not completely all the way perked up, but one is almost all the way there and the other is getting very close. He is almost 10 weeks, but I can tell that they will be there soon, when he is very alert they stand up!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Mousse had one ear up and one floppy, and now hes 9 weeks and theyre both up!


----------



## Whisper (Mar 25, 2010)

Lucy's ears took a while to go up. At 7 weeks old they were completely floppy, then they started getting silly, one up, one down, etc.
I guess they were all the way up by 4 months.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just posted Trig's welcome home pictures in the pic section...go check them out and let me know what you think of his lil ears! I just think they look soooo heavy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy's went up at about 13 weeks i think.. one of the tips is still slightly further forward than the other!! Daisy seems to be a late starter in the ear department!!! 

Lisa - Do Long coats tend to go up later coz of the extra fur?? Please say yes lol


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Lisa - Do Long coats tend to go up later coz of the extra fur?? Please say yes lol


Lots of times, yes, unless they have smaller ears or thicker ear leather. 

Did I make you feel better?  Yeah, glad to give you a smile. I just adore long coats. They are just the best....unless you're taping ears. vbg

Lisa


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I just have to say that he is adorable! I love black tris! I thought he was a B/T because you said he looks like a Rotti. Bad mommy! There's nothing Rottie about this precious boy. vbg That face is entirely too sweet. Got a full day's worth of sugar with one picture.

Trig's ears are working on getting up there. I don't see anything to be all that concerned about. The base is up and the ears are bent, not creased, where they fold right now, and the tops are out, not down. He doesn't have small ears or thin ear leather, which tend to stand quicker. Give him a bit more time. Unless there starts to be a fold or crease, his ears should come on up.

Hugs to Trigger.

Lisa


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so glad someone asked this. I was just about to get on and ask the same thing. My smooth coat, Pepper, is 12 weeks and she has one ear most the way up with a crease in it and the other still flopped half over. When she is very alert it looks funny because they are still lopsided. My long coat, Honey, has had both ears up since I got her at 8 weeks. She has much smaller ears though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> Lots of times, yes, unless they have smaller ears or thicker ear leather.
> 
> Did I make you feel better?  Yeah, glad to give you a smile. I just adore long coats. They are just the best....unless you're taping ears. vbg
> 
> Lisa


Woohoo yes you did thanks.. I'm allergic to smooth coats.. so am even more partial to a long coat ha ha My baby is teeth atm so we have wonky donky ears going on at the moment.. i think it adds to her personality!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All 4 of mine had their ears standing when I brought them home.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Heidi wins the late developer award so far!! She is 8mths and her ears STILL aren't all the way up! Most of the time they are but on occassion she has a one up one down look.
She does have the softest, thinnest ears ever though. Sometimes when she wakes up they look like they have been welded together and bent sideways!!LOL. Then I help her to 'ping' them back in place..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twigs were up at 10 weeks and Bentley's were already up when i brought him home at 16 weeks


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi wins the late developer award so far!! She is 8mths and her ears STILL aren't all the way up! Most of the time they are but on occassion she has a one up one down look.
> She does have the softest, thinnest ears ever though. Sometimes when she wakes up they look like they have been welded together and bent sideways!!LOL. Then I help her to 'ping' them back in place..



I used to think that if the ears weren't up by 9 months, forget it. Actually, I really thought by 6 months, but I held out for 9 months with one particular long coat girl. She was drop dead gorgeous and I wanted to keep her for my breeding program. She would have finished in a snap. OMG! Anyway, no matter what I did, as soon as the tape came off, down came the ears. I'd never produced down ears so it was driving me nuts! After 9 months, I was giving up when a past puppy buyer called and was ready for a new baby. Her old Pom had passed and she had an empty place in her lap and her heart. I told her to come get this girl. She's like, Oh, I didn't think you had any ready. I was just wanting to get on the list. I don't have the money right now., etc." I'm like, "Come get this darling and let her love you while you save up the money. We have a history. We're family. It'll be fine." I knew if I kept her much longer I was gonna end up with another pet. LOL So she comes, loves her instantly, and off they went to live happily ever after.

Long story short, when she sent me a Christmas card a few months later, the danged ears were UP! (Knew I should've made her wait till she could pay for the dog. ROFLOL...not, just kidding) I called her and asked her when did that happen and she said it was right before the protraits were done, so almost 1 year old. She knew the story behind the ears and why I was placing her because I made a point of telling her the ears would probably stay down. She was kinda sorry they stood up because she loved the way she looked with them at "half mast." 

These kids continue to amaze me every day.

Lisa


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> I just have to say that he is adorable! I love black tris! I thought he was a B/T because you said he looks like a Rotti. Bad mommy! There's nothing Rottie about this precious boy. vbg That face is entirely too sweet. Got a full day's worth of sugar with one picture.
> 
> Trig's ears are working on getting up there. I don't see anything to be all that concerned about. The base is up and the ears are bent, not creased, where they fold right now, and the tops are out, not down. He doesn't have small ears or thin ear leather, which tend to stand quicker. Give him a bit more time. Unless there starts to be a fold or crease, his ears should come on up.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks Lisa =) I just really hope they stand...it's hard to tell in pictures, but he has great conformation, although he will most likely be too big for show =( I want to start showing eventually and have considered training myself with Trigger when he's a pup at 6 mos if he is still under 6 lbs, but if his ears don't go up, that'll be a no go!

The back outside of his ear kind of has a "crease" but the top part is more of a flop?

Like, here is his ear: 










HAHA pardon the paint image, I just didn't know how else to describe it.

I'm gonna love him no matter what, I just hate waiting...anticipation kills me!!!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, well now that's a different story. If it really matters if his ears are up or not, you can certainly add some tape. Get some Nexcare 3M Flexible Clear Tape from the pharmacy area. Put 1 piece up the inside of his ear leather, from just inside base of skull to tip of ear (trim so it's rounded and not sticking out). That will support the ear and help him grow out the crease. If this doesn't get the ears up, PM me and I'll walk you through an entire taping process. 

While you're working with him, start looking for some local Fun Matches to attend. Those start at 3 months of age, generally. Ears won't matter cause he's a puppy. Just take the tape out. VBG Start training him and yourself, that's the most important thing, not walking in the ring. Get him comfortable on a table (make it fun, not in a stack yet), get him used to multiple surfaces (trip to Lowes will get you various flooring sample pieces for matting, linoleum, carpet, tile, etc. to put in his play area), and teach him to bait (look up at you for treats). Socialize, socialize, socialize. PetCo is our best friend! There's lots to do to train and it will all be benefital to him whether he ever shows or not. We socialize and train every puppy as if it's a show puppy....because they are all winners in our hearts! And if he never shows in the ring, you will know what to do with the next one. 

Good luck,
Lisa


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> OK, well now that's a different story. If it really matters if his ears are up or not, you can certainly add some tape. Get some Nexcare 3M Flexible Clear Tape from the pharmacy area. Put 1 piece up the inside of his ear leather, from just inside base of skull to tip of ear (trim so it's rounded and not sticking out). That will support the ear and help him grow out the crease. If this doesn't get the ears up, PM me and I'll walk you through an entire taping process.
> 
> While you're working with him, start looking for some local Fun Matches to attend. Those start at 3 months of age, generally. Ears won't matter cause he's a puppy. Just take the tape out. VBG Start training him and yourself, that's the most important thing, not walking in the ring. Get him comfortable on a table (make it fun, not in a stack yet), get him used to multiple surfaces (trip to Lowes will get you various flooring sample pieces for matting, linoleum, carpet, tile, etc. to put in his play area), and teach him to bait (look up at you for treats). Socialize, socialize, socialize. PetCo is our best friend! There's lots to do to train and it will all be benefital to him whether he ever shows or not. We socialize and train every puppy as if it's a show puppy....because they are all winners in our hearts! And if he never shows in the ring, you will know what to do with the next one.
> 
> ...



What does VBG mean? 

Love the idea of flooring samples...will do that very soon! I will attempt to tape the ears and post a picture to see if its done correctly...do you think he is too young to try to do that, though? First and foremost, he is a family pet, but I do have full reg on him so that I can show if I want to try...I won't breed him unless by some miracle he ends up under 5 lbs...and breeding is a distant thought for me right now, first gotta get me some champions! 

I live in the middle of nowhere so I don't think there are any local fun matches, I've tried looking, so probably will go up to Denver a few times to try. Trigger was my compromise puppy w/ the hubby...I wanted my little show boy but he wanted a black chi, bigger...well Trigger, if he stays under 6 lbs, will grow out very nicely (he's kind of fat right now, so I don't know to trust the weight chart??...)...his papa never finished a championship but his two grand sires did, as did one of the dams. His mother was never shown...breeder has 4 kids now and breeds for love of the breed and to better it, two litters per year, but is quite busy...I know her very well and trust where the pups come from and how they are raised. Hubby desperately wanted him lol, but no reason I can't learn to work with a dog for show first! He has the best little head and a nice topline and sturdy body. Momma is 7 lbs...Dad is just a hare under 5 lbs...and now I am just rambling, LOL. 

He is a little pig and already baits...very intently, I might add!...It makes me laugh!


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Peanut is 5 months and his are still floppy.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I got Xena, 4 months old, both her ears flopped. Now the right one is erect and the left has a mind of it's own! lol Once for a whole day it was erect, now it flops at different heights. It seems more erect in the mornings and flops more by night time. 
She is teething right now, so I am not worried.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Besides Milo (who's ears are still "sideways" most of the time at 2yo) my pups ears were up by 11-12 weeks. Marley is driving me crazy though! His remind me a lot of Triggers. They have gone up & down & everything in between for months. He has always run around with them back like super dog LOL & has only recently started putting them up more (or try anyway). I hope that didn't effect the leather.  I've seen one of his siblings & her ears came up at 5 months. Anyway...here is Marley at 8 weeks & then again today - at 29 weeks....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A more "up" day...









And a super "down" day...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Our Rascal's ears have always been floppy but he has very thick ears and they are more on the side of his head.The rest except for Nomo was up when we got them but we didn't get them till the was 6months or older.Nomo's ears when up and down for a while but we tape them and he got over teething and they stood up.
Marley reminds me of Rascal he can hold them up some if he trys but they usely flop.It is like they are to heavy for him to hold them up lol.Rascal is 6yrs old and has always had floppy ears.But we love him any way.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Besides Milo (who's ears are still "sideways" most of the time at 2yo) my pups ears were up by 11-12 weeks. Marley is driving me crazy though! His remind me a lot of Triggers. They have gone up & down & everything in between for months. He has always run around with them back like super dog LOL & has only recently started putting them up more (or try anyway). I hope that didn't effect the leather.  I've seen one of his siblings & her ears came up at 5 months. Anyway...here is Marley at 8 weeks & then again today - at 29 weeks....


hahaha well, first off, Marley is a major cutie! And I see what you mean...their ears are kinda similar! 

Part of me does not care, the other part says "HEY, he's a CHI! And their ears make them have such a unique look!" I guess I just have to wait and see. I may try to tape them as I'd like to practice showing with him if I can, and cropped ears obviously disqualify him. We'll see... =)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You know what I tried & they worked well? Well...obviously not THAT well since they are still not up. LOL Were the Breath Rite strips. Just cut them in half & stick them on. I did that a few times for only a couple-four days each but then I started feeling guilty so I took them off. They did keep them up for about a week but then they fell again.

I know what you mean though. I LOVE Chi ears so it does drive me a little crazy. Especially since I've seen Marleys mom & dad & both have erect ears...

Good luck with Trigger. I bet they'll go up in no time..he is still so young.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> What does VBG mean?


VBG = Very Big Grin Old computer shorthand. 

Lisa


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, I luv Marley's sideways ears!! Kinda like a Gremlin!LOL
I dont think I could of taped Heidi's ears. I spend too much time playing with them.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Toby's ears were down when we got him then a week later one ear went up then 4 days later the other went up. Then about 3 weeks later they both went down, then 2 weeks later 1 ear went back up and 2 days later the other followed. Now they are still both up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When he's all excited and trotting about, the triangle tipped portion at the top is shorter and shorter, hopefully this means they will stand! They still have the bit of a fold on the outside about halfway up each ear...I don't think I will try taping until he is 12 or so weeks old...he has enough new adjustments in his life right now! =) 

Toby has awesome little ears!


----------

